# Walking Dead



## MaterielGeneral

Who is looking forward to the Walking Dead tomorrow night 2/8/15? The mid season premiere is almost here. yea


----------



## SecTec21

I am! I've got the marathon tuned in on the TV now. Not really watching, just have an eye on to watch favorite scenes.

What do you think will happen this season?

IMO, Beth's death was a waste of a good actress whose character could have been better developed.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I think they are going to take that new guy the black kid, to his home area in Virginia.

Yeah, I agree about Beth.


----------



## Deebo

Not sure what's next, but I am waiting to find out.


----------



## SecTec21

Remember the marathon I mentioned earlier? The next scene after the commercial break is one of my favorites. 

Rick and Carol are on a scavenging run. They find a young couple. She has a bad leg and he has been helping her stay alive. They want Rick to take them in, she has fruit.

Rick gives the boy his watch (Carol had given it to him - it was her husband's I think). Anyway, she is killed by walkers. He turns up at Terminus and is the fist one killed at the trough.


----------



## Hemi45

This guy!!!


----------



## Sasquatch

Not sure if I'm ready for it but some of my coworkers think I am. They made me a TWD cake for my bday last week.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Sasquatch said:


> Not sure if I'm ready for it but some of my coworkers think I am. They made me a TWD cake for my bday last week.


That's pretty cool.


----------



## Slippy

The Walking Dead is filmed in/near a little town in Georgia called Senoia. The pictures below (taken this summer on one of my trips to Atlanta) are some of the outdoor sets for TWD. I couldn't get very close to the sets due to security. Maybe we will see them in the upcoming episodes.

View attachment 9728
View attachment 9730
View attachment 9731


----------



## Chipper

On the DVR.


----------



## Device Unknown

I have never seen a single episode, but so many recommend it. I should watch it I guess. Just never much into TV these days.


----------



## Sharkbait

SecTec21 said:


> Remember the marathon I mentioned earlier? The next scene after the commercial break is one of my favorites.
> 
> Rick and Carol are on a scavenging run. They find a young couple. She has a bad leg and he has been helping her stay alive. They want Rick to take them in, she has fruit.
> 
> Rick gives the boy his watch (Carol had given it to him - it was her husband's I think). Anyway, she is killed by walkers. He turns up at Terminus and is the fist one killed at the trough.


That scene was BRUTAL! Glen lucked out big time.The guy with the bat was ready to swing for a home run TWICE on Glen and got called off both times.

But my favorite scene is where Rick kept his promise with the red handled machete.But Abraham smashing Eugene's face was pretty cool too.Getting Eugene to dc was all Abraham was hanging on to.Big time bummer about Beth though.

Not sure what's coming for the rest of the season,but i'm READY!!!!!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

This is the only tv I watch with any regularity or anticipation. Tv is usually really crappy but this show just makes my dvd collection look cool for the first since never, well, never!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

MaterielGeneral said:


> Who is looking forward to the Walking Dead tomorrow night 2/8/15? The mid season premiere is almost here. yea


Don't have a TV hooked up. Life without TV is a blessing.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

The episode that really spooked me was the one where carol and tyrese were with the two kids and ricks baby. They left the kids alone for a bit and came back to find one less. Eeegad that's the creepiest tv moment I've ever seen. Them dealing with that. Even though it's zombies the interaction between the characters in a SHTF type scenario is what makes this show a hit.

If you dig the show and wanna have a chuckle check out "Shawn of the dead". Yup. I just recommended it.


----------



## Sasquatch

SecTec21 said:


> Rick and Carol are on a scavenging run. They find a young couple. She has a bad leg and he has been helping her stay alive. They want Rick to take them in, she has fruit.
> 
> Rick gives the boy his watch (Carol had given it to him - it was her husband's I think). Anyway, she is killed by walkers. He turns up at Terminus and is the fist one killed at the trough.


Not sure if you watch the show Gotham but that same kid plays The Penguin.


----------



## ghostman

definitely!


----------



## HuntingHawk

So, if a zombie/walker farts, does it smell like something died?


----------



## sargedog

HuntingHawk said:


> So, if a zombie/walker farts, does it smell like something died?


If that's the case maybe I'm a walker.J/K

My wife has been counting down the days since Christmas, you would just have to know she doesn't watch ANYTHING scary. She is jacked up like a spider monkey on Mt.Dew. We have every season on blu-ray, and she watches the marathons when they come on as well. Actually she doesn't watch tv much except the WD.lol


----------



## csi-tech

Last season made me hate Cops!


----------



## Diver

csi-tech said:


> Last season made me hate Cops!


Don't worry. It's fiction.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

K now that it's just a few hours away, i'm ready for it. They took off talking dead though, and replaced it with 'call saul'. if i don't fall asleep i'll check it out.


----------



## Illini Warrior

TacticalCanuck said:


> K now that it's just a few hours away, i'm ready for it. They took off talking dead though, and replaced it with 'call saul'. if i don't fall asleep i'll check it out.


that new show Better Call Saul is placed in between Walking Dead and Talking Dead .... don't know if this arrangement is permanent or just temp - not a good idea


----------



## TacticalCanuck

i usually fell asleep in talking dead, it was like watching golf. Neat if your there, boring to watch.


----------



## Dubyagee

I cant wait. Im watching old Kung Fu movies to pass the time.


----------



## DennisP

TacticalCanuck said:


> K now that it's just a few hours away, i'm ready for it. They took off talking dead though, and replaced it with 'call saul'. if i don't fall asleep i'll check it out.


Talking dead is on at a special time for tonight only. After Call Saul.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

One hour and counting down.


----------



## shoot2live

:'( I really want to watch it, but we cancelled our cable in December...


----------



## bernzzii

Hoping that the show can catch my interest again. As of late it's just kinda meh to me.


----------



## Dubyagee

Seems okay for now


----------



## Denton

Tyreese just got bit. Dang. Beth dead, Ty bit; are they saving money by killing off cast members?


----------



## Dubyagee

Its getting weird.

Why is that picture there?


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Well didn't see them offing another main so close to Beth. You knew it was coming when he was so focused. Didn't think they would show his fever dreams that could be confusing. Nice to see Beth though. She was the only one that sang. Noah is a class b actor. I don't believe him. He looks like he's acting, not part of the scene. So the group is totally suffering now. Coming unhinged. It's like it would be that's for sure.


----------



## Dubyagee

They got rid of the last pacifist. Hope it gets better.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Dubyagee said:


> They got rid of the last pacifist. Hope it gets better.


they revealed on Talking Dead that this season was going to be entirely "on the road" .... no more cozy farm or prison .... just rootn tootn everyday Walker violence ....


----------



## Sasquatch

Some of these are a stretch but an interesting read nonetheless. If you make it to #1 it's pretty funny.

8 Walking Dead Easter Eggs That Make the Show That Much Better - Dorkly Post


----------



## TacticalCanuck

My inner geek is appeased.


----------



## James L

shoot2live said:


> :'( I really want to watch it, but we cancelled our cable in December...


I cancelled my cable last year...though I have Amazon Prime and Netflix. (WAY cheaper than cable.)

For $26 bucks I bought season 5 of the Walking Dead. It's released the next day on Monday. For the money I am saving on cable, I can wait 24 hours to watch it.


----------



## BlackDog

James L said:


> I cancelled my cable last year...though I have Amazon Prime and Netflix. (WAY cheaper than cable.)
> 
> For $26 bucks I bought season 5 of the Walking Dead. It's released the next day on Monday. For the money I am saving on cable, I can wait 24 hours to watch it.


I didn't cancel my cable but our cable company 'completed their digital conversation' last year, which somehow means I lost any channels worth watching. That includes AMC. To get it back I would need to upgrade to the next tier at an additional cost of $55 a month. Screw that to be able to watch the one show I follow! 
I, too, now watch the show on Prime the following night.


----------



## shoot2live

James L said:


> I cancelled my cable last year...though I have Amazon Prime and Netflix. (WAY cheaper than cable.)
> 
> For $26 bucks I bought season 5 of the Walking Dead. It's released the next day on Monday. For the money I am saving on cable, I can wait 24 hours to watch it.


We have Netflix, Hulu, Crackle, and a few others (definitely better than paying for cable), but, until it becomes available, the Internet would be off-limits. Everyone gets too excited not to drop spoilers.


----------



## turbo6

I'm kind of bummed they dropped Tyrese. Neither him nor Dale were truly pacifists like the preacher but they wanted to attempt to have some sense of civility in this new world. 

It was kind of interesting with that ying and Yang on the show...callous and jaded survivors and those who wanted to cling to their humanity. 

While the show has lost it's pace a bit after the second and third season, it is still pretty good. :thumbup:


----------



## Sasquatch

I have heard they are bringing new characters on this season. I would guess one or two will pick up where Tyrese left off.

On another note, has anyone played TWD video game? If so would you like or dislike Clementine becoming a character on the show?


----------



## Dubyagee

They all gonna die!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

This new place isn't what it seems. They want the crew for some other reason beside giving them applesauce and water. My guess is they are fighting another group and need troops.


----------



## Dubyagee

Interior designers fighting against hairstylists?


That was mean, i think.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Lmao !!


----------



## mmikeclass06

i dosed off after watching it tonight (watching "revolution" on netflix when i fell asleep) had a crazy dream if they would have interwined the two. either way tonight set it up for next show to be pretty good, which is about time being the past 10 episodes have been pretty slow


----------



## Sasquatch

From watching the "sneak peek" of next week it looks like they are going to explore something rarely talked about in zombie shows/movies and rarely thought about in TEOTWAWKI...what happens after you are hardened from being out in a world that long. Especially in a zombie world after getting to somewhere safe you would still check over your shoulder at every noise. I'm guessing this is how the guys returning from the Middle East feel.


----------



## Notsoyoung

What I like about the show is the interactions of the people in the group and the interactions of different groups. Replace the zombies with other bad guys and much of the stresses and challenges would be similar.


----------



## Illini Warrior

what doesn't make sense is the lack of walkers when they got closer to this new group camp .... they are cutting thru some of the most populated territory in that section of the East Coast .... they drove past Washington DC .... they aren't out in the middle of the Georgia hitherlands anymore ....


----------



## 7515

TacticalCanuck said:


> This new place isn't what it seems. They want the crew for some other reason beside giving them applesauce and water. My guess is they are fighting another group and need troops.


Dead on correct. Have you read the comic books?


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Sasquatch said:


> From watching the "sneak peek" of next week it looks like they are going to explore something rarely talked about in zombie shows/movies and rarely thought about in TEOTWAWKI...what happens after you are hardened from being out in a world that long. Especially in a zombie world after getting to somewhere safe you would still check over your shoulder at every noise. I'm guessing this is how the guys returning from the Middle East feel.





Box of frogs said:


> Dead on correct. Have you read the comic books?


Only up to the end of the prison. I couldn't find a place to download them after that!


----------



## Slippy

Sorry the picture is upside down, (for some reason the PF does this on any pictures taken with an Iphone, my regular camera is good)...but I took this picture from the set of The Walking Dead earlier this year. Look for this house within Aaron's compound on later shows. Also the water tower is in the distance. The set is pretty cool.

View attachment 10034


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Slippy said:


> Sorry the picture is upside down, (for some reason the PF does this on any pictures taken with an Iphone, my regular camera is good)...but I took this picture from the set of The Walking Dead earlier this year. Look for this house within Aaron's compound on later shows. Also the water tower is in the distance. The set is pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 10034


Looks like you got to see the set for where they currently are in the TV story! Wonder how long they filmed there, that may be some indicator as to what happens next 

When I was working for a moving company way back when, we did a move to the set of the X-Files (it was filmed in Vancouver). That was a cool day. Scully was a fox!


----------



## Slippy

TacticalCanuck said:


> Looks like you got to see the set for where they currently are in the TV story! Wonder how long they filmed there, that may be some indicator as to what happens next
> 
> When I was working for a moving company way back when, we did a move to the set of the X-Files (it was filmed in Vancouver). That was a cool day. Scully was a fox!


Scully is also a lesbian so your chances were slim.

TWD has filmed in the same town since the start of the series. The Walking Dead town of Woodbury (from the season with the Governor) is actually Senoia, GA. Pretty cool little town. Official Website of Senoia, Georgia


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Slippy said:


> Scully is also a lesbian so your chances were slim.
> 
> TWD has filmed in the same town since the start of the series. The Walking Dead town of Woodbury (from the season with the Governor) is actually Senoia, GA. Pretty cool little town. Official Website of Senoia, Georgia


Her being thay way is totally fittimg into my master plan!


----------



## Slippy

20 minutes or so until TWD. Any predictions?


----------



## Sasquatch

Everyone dies. The End.

I still have 3 hours so don't ruin it!


----------



## CourtSwagger

Glen is pissed. I'm betting the idiot that got Noah killed is not going to enjoy life much longer.


----------



## Sasquatch

So that happened....


----------



## HuntingHawk

One episode left this season.


----------



## Sasquatch

HuntingHawk said:


> One episode left this season.


True. And it is 90 minutes long. My fear is, if they follow the current seasons pace, it'll be 80 minutes of boredom and 10 of anything good happening. *yawn*


----------



## chemikle

guys what just happened? why did mishon knocked out rick?


----------



## Sasquatch

chemikle said:


> guys what just happened? why did mishon knocked out rick?


She likes living in Alexandria and Rick was jeopardizing that. She knew Rick would get killed or he would kill one of them and she didn't want either. At least that's my opinion.

Now please put on your tinfoil hats.

OR Rick and Micchone planned the whole thing as a way to take over the town. Although this is less likely because the writers have been lacking in creativity lately.


----------



## chemikle

yes i know that she likes it but i dont think that rick would go if she letted him i think he would tell people to live with them with new rules or die , my opinion


----------



## 7515

I think Michon clocked Rick because she was thinking along the lines of "Damn dude now is not the time, wait till we are all together in strength and have weapons" So she gave him a love tap to the noodle til she could get everyone organized..... or maybe not.


----------



## SecTec21

Box of frogs said:


> I think Michon clocked Rick because she was thinking along the lines of "Damn dude now is not the time, wait till we are all together in strength and have weapons" So she gave him a love tap to the noodle til she could get everyone organized..... or maybe not.


That's a good story line. How about Rick gets exiled and not all of the group goes with him, but Jesse does!


----------



## 7515

SecTec21 said:


> That's a good story line. How about Rick gets exiled and not all of the group goes with him, but Jesse does!


At this point who knows. Rick and Sasha, neither one are wrapped to tight right now. I see Jesse as Zombie food soon... just sayin' ....


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Box of frogs said:


> I think Michon clocked Rick because she was thinking along the lines of "Damn dude now is not the time, wait till we are all together in strength and have weapons" So she gave him a love tap to the noodle til she could get everyone organized..... or maybe not.


I agree, I think she was just basically shutting him up.


----------



## Kauboy

Did anyone else yell at Michone for her terrible grip on that handgun?


----------



## Illini Warrior

Box of frogs said:


> I think Michon clocked Rick because she was thinking along the lines of "Damn dude now is not the time, wait till we are all together in strength and have weapons" So she gave him a love tap to the noodle til she could get everyone organized..... or maybe not.


you got it correct .... the time isn't right for a coup .... but the group isn't leaving and nobody from the group is getting exiled .... the Hillary wanna be and her liberal butt husband gets booted thru the front gate first ....

but the season needs a big finish and cliff hanger for Rick & Company .... my guess is that the "W' raider group comes a calling and knocks down the wall ...


----------



## Sarahwalker

Season's about to end. I find each main character very mysterious now. I think it's a good thing but it frustrates me.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

i think they are divided - a few want things to work - abraham, glen, maggie - a few are pissed off - rick, michone, sasha - gabriel is a complete arse hat, and it looks like carl is really wanting to stay. carol thinks the villiagers are idiots but is playing them well, her loyalties are to the group though. if dale or hershall were still around none of this would of been going down the way it is. 

by far, this is the only tv show i watch!


----------



## Kauboy

I know one thing, the scene that shows Michone taking her katana off of the wall will be my favorite scene. Means major *#$& is about to go down.


----------



## Sasquatch

Anyone catch the preview of next week when Carol threatens Pete? She's become one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Dubyagee

Carol is a good kind of crazy.


----------



## Kauboy

Dubyagee said:


> Carol is a good kind of crazy.


She's becoming the Dexter of TWD.


----------



## 7515

Dubyagee said:


> Carol is a good kind of crazy.


Carol has a little south Georgia white girl crazy in her. If you ever dated one you would know what I was talking about... sheesh !


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Two hours and counting down.


----------



## DennisP

Looking forward to it. Bummed that it'll be over for a few months


----------



## Illini Warrior

DennisP said:


> Looking forward to it. Bummed that it'll be over for a few months


The Last Ship is taking over in a month ..... no zombies but they have the infected


----------



## 7515

This will not doubt be another cliff hanger mid season final.
It's setting up to have a lot of potential twists


----------



## DennisP

I like that one too.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Illini Warrior said:


> The Last Ship is taking over in a month ..... no zombies but they have the infected


I like the Last Ship also. TNT has another good show called Falling Skies.


----------



## JeremyScott

The season finale for Walking dead was weird. First Rick is threatened to be kicked out, then at the end, he's putting himself to be head dude in charge again. Im curious as to what will go on


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Anybody out there read the comics? How does the story go next?


----------



## James L

Anyone else watch the last two episodes and think Rick is acting a lot like Shane?


----------



## jdbushcraft

Rick has "the family" at heart and would do anything to protect his people. Shane had his own survival in front of the group.


----------



## JeremyScott

Remember way back in the first episode, that young deputy that was turned into a zombie. Rick shot him. I know it never says, but I have a feeling that Shane left him for zombie meat. Its not past him to do so


----------



## Vulture

Shane had the family at heart - it just wasn't his family.


----------



## James L

Shane let his feeling for a married woman cloud his judgement. So did Rick.

I'm not saying they are exactly the same. They aren't...but there are some striking similarities.


----------



## heroineprep

I think Rick's about at Shane level now.

Old Rick: _"We don't kill the living!"_
New Rick: _"Problem? Kill it."_

Hopefully Morgan's going to bring him back from the ledge. Thank christ I have "Fear the Walking Dead" (asinine show title) to look forward to between now and the Season 6 premiere...


----------



## TacticalCanuck

heroineprep said:


> I think Rick's about at Shane level now.
> 
> Old Rick: _"We don't kill the living!"_
> New Rick: _"Problem? Kill it."_
> 
> Hopefully Morgan's going to bring him back from the ledge. Thank christ I have "Fear the Walking Dead" (asinine show title) to look forward to between now and the Season 6 premiere...


I, looking forward to it. Sad. It's the only show I watch though!


----------



## James L

heroineprep said:


> I think Rick's about at Shane level now.
> 
> Old Rick: _"We don't kill the living!"_
> New Rick: _"Problem? Kill it."_
> 
> Hopefully Morgan's going to bring him back from the ledge. Thank christ I have "Fear the Walking Dead" (asinine show title) to look forward to between now and the Season 6 premiere...


Yep. I guess you could say that Shane was ahead of his time....LOL


----------



## Dubyagee

Shane was a backstabbing sack of shite. Rick just has come to terms with his environment.


----------



## RedLion

Last nights episode was very forgettable. How is it that a couple of years into the zombie apocalypse, that characters like Tara are getting fatter? What ever happened to characters taking pride in playing the part? I could not get over watching her waddle around.


----------



## Sasquatch

RedLion said:


> Last nights episode was very forgettable. How is it that a couple of years into the zombie apocalypse, that characters like Tara are getting fatter? What ever happened to characters taking pride in playing the part? I could not get over watching her waddle around.


She's pregnant in real life.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## RedLion

Sasquatch said:


> She's pregnant in real life.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Then maybe they should have written that into the story. The episode was shot last spring, so.....


----------



## Slippy

Hey now @RedLion,

Go easy on the fat chick! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## RedLion

Slippy said:


> Hey now @RedLion,
> 
> Go easy on the fat chick! :tango_face_grin:


Everyone needs lovin.


----------



## A Watchman

RedLion said:


> Last nights episode was very forgettable. How is it that a couple of years into the zombie apocalypse, that characters like Tara are getting fatter? What ever happened to characters taking pride in playing the part? I could not get over watching her waddle around.


You want the chubby chick to eat? Why just her? You can count the times on one hand anyone has eaten on that show.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Hey that girl had a baby in real life. Sure didnt mind watching run


----------



## Dubyagee

TacticalCanuck said:


> Hey that girl had a baby in real life. Sure didnt mind watching run


Yeah, I know what kept her from drowning.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Slippy said:


> Hey now @RedLion,
> 
> Go easy on the fat chick! :tango_face_grin:





RedLion said:


> Everyone needs lovin.


More cushin for the pushin, LOL.


----------



## RedLion

So Rick Grimes is no longer on The Walking Dead show. I will spoil for anyone that may care, they did not kill him off, but he was taken away in a helicopter gravely injured. Supposedly the actor, Andrew Lincoln quite the series to be able to get back to England to be close to family.
During a sneak peak of the next 3 episodes of The Walking Dead, they time jump again and now Rick's Daughter is some 12 years old gun slinger Rick Type character. In my opinion, the show is no officially dead, even though it has been a poor product for the past 4 years.
AMC is also going to make "a series of movies" about Rick Grimes in the walking dead world, but he will not return to the Walking Dead show. I may give the movies a try?


----------



## A Watchman

RedLion said:


> So Rick Grimes is no longer on The Walking Dead show. I will spoil for anyone that may care, they did not kill him off, but he was taken away in a helicopter gravely injured. Supposedly the actor, Andrew Lincoln quite the series to be able to get back to England to be close to family.
> During a sneak peak of the next 3 episodes of The Walking Dead, they time jump again and now Rick's Daughter is some 12 years old gun slinger Rick Type character. In my opinion, the show is no officially dead, even though it has been a poor product for the past 4 years.
> AMC is also going to make "a series of movies" about Rick Grimes in the walking dead world, but he will not return to the Walking Dead show. I may give the movies a try?


Who took him off and who had a helicopter?


----------



## RedLion

A Watchman said:


> Who took him off and who had a helicopter?


Anne/Jadis character had been on contact with an unknown group. Anne/Jadis called in a helicopter and it took Rick and her. I do not know who the mysterious group is, maybe the "whisperers" from the comic book?


----------



## A Watchman

RedLion said:


> Anne/Jadis character had been on contact with an unknown group. Anne/Jadis called in a helicopter and it took Rick and her. I do not know who the mysterious group is, maybe the "whisperers" from the comic book?


My wife and I were avid watchers until about a year and a half ago, it just seemed to be bogged down with Negan and also a couple unlikely romantic alliances.


----------



## RedLion

A Watchman said:


> My wife and I were avid watchers until about a year and a half ago, it just seemed to be bogged down with Negan and also a couple unlikely romantic alliances.


I have continued to watch it, just not every Sunday night, and more a few episodes at a time every once in a while. The show got different writer some time after season 5 and the show really went down hill at that time. I may be done with it for more reasons than just Rick being gone now.


----------



## Illini Warrior

RedLion said:


> I have continued to watch it, just not every Sunday night, and more a few episodes at a time every once in a while. The show got different writer some time after season 5 and the show really went down hill at that time. I may be done with it for more reasons than just Rick being gone now.


the time jump may revive more interest in the show - the full length movies will be an interesting aspect of the show >>>> I wouldn't give it up totally .....


----------



## Denton

Rick was great at rallying the troops but was a lousy tactician. If this weren't the last season, they might do better as a group. They should follow the *******.


----------



## C.L.Ripley

That was also Maggie's last episode. She got no big sendoff like Rick. As a matter of fact from what I've read they're not even going to mention her missing in the upcoming episodes or mention her name at all.


----------



## Illini Warrior

C.L.Ripley said:


> That was also Maggie's last episode. She got no big sendoff like Rick. As a matter of fact from what I've read they're not even going to mention her missing in the upcoming episodes or mention her name at all.


they are jumping 6 years into the future >>>> Maggie won't be the only bit player they chucked - sooner or later they'll mention her as being killed or died during a flu epidemic ....

pretty much starting the show over ....


----------



## RedLion

C.L.Ripley said:


> That was also Maggie's last episode. She got no big sendoff like Rick. As a matter of fact from what I've read they're not even going to mention her missing in the upcoming episodes or mention her name at all.


She got a bid head and thought that she had the popularity and sway to demand much more money. She lost.


----------



## Denton

RedLion said:


> She got a bid head and thought that she had the popularity and sway to demand much more money. She lost.


I didn't like her. Her lousy Southern accent irritated me. They should have went with a local girl.


----------



## RedLion

Denton said:


> I didn't like her. Her lousy Southern accent irritated me. They should have went with a local girl.


True enough. I think that shows like the WD go for Brits as they must be cheaper to get or something?


----------



## Denton

RedLion said:


> True enough. I think that shows like the WD go for Brits as they must be cheaper to get or something?


I wonder if that is it. Makes sense.


----------



## Illini Warrior

RedLion said:


> True enough. I think that shows like the WD go for Brits as they must be cheaper to get or something?


that's what I've been wondering since they originally cast the show - plenty of US citizens around that should have been given an opportunity - it's not like the Brits had a fan base or the UK is a huge market - I think there's a few old Jericho guys behind the scene somewhere ....


----------



## RedLion

Even though the show took a dump after season 5 I have continued to watch it. I am sometime still amazed how PC the show has become. All groups are now led by women, most with some minority factor and now they are going to introduce "the Beta" male? Lol, the show is crazy PC garbage. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Slippy

Totally agree @RedLion

It has become a very odd bastardization of what most of us enjoyed.


----------



## Illini Warrior

RedLion said:


> Even though the show took a dump after season 5 I have continued to watch it. I am sometime still amazed how PC the show has become. All groups are now led by women, most with some minority factor and now they are going to introduce "the Beta" male? Lol, the show is crazy PC garbage.
> Thoughts?


I thought they learned their lesson with the spin off Fear the Walking Dead >>> they were determined to have a dominant woman lead and have the various PC agenda ....

finally killed everyone off original and started over .....


----------



## Illini Warrior

*AMC Launching A Third Walking Dead Series for 2020*

Not unlike the zombie virus right after the outbreak, the world of The Walking Dead keeps spreading. First, there was the 2010 smash hit adaptation of the comic book. A year later, Talking Dead with Chris Hardwick made its debut. Then, the companion series Fear the Walking Dead was launched in 2015. And last November, it was announced there would be a trilogy of TWD films starring Andrew Lincoln's Rick Grimes. Now add another one to the (body) pile.

https://ew.com/tv/2019/04/08/walkin...utm_content=040819&cid=362623&mid=19981578038


----------



## Hemi45

I enjoy the show and have no quarrel with how its evolved. Its the freaking zombie apocalypse for goodness sake - enjoy and don't overthink it - lol!

Moreover, I'd take Carol for POTUS any day.


----------



## Demitri.14

Hemi45 said:


> I enjoy the show and have no quarrel with how its evolved. Its the freaking zombie apocalypse for goodness sake - enjoy and don't overthink it - lol!
> 
> Moreover, I'd take Carol for POTUS any day.


Yep she watch my six any day !


----------



## Denton

Hemi45 said:


> I enjoy the show and have no quarrel with how its evolved. Its the freaking zombie apocalypse for goodness sake - enjoy and don't overthink it - lol!
> 
> Moreover, I'd take Carol for POTUS any day.


Sure. Until she tells us to look at the flowers.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

Do you think this show has impacted preparedness/readiness culture?

I used to be an avid fan until my cable company dropped AMC after season 7, but many here at the hospital still follow it and I keep up with the show that way. The reason I ask is during the show's run, I have heard people who watch the show that otherwise were not "gun people" start talking about buying one, getting training and carrying. I have seen people who have never took an interest in gardening or food preserving, start canning and freezing food. It could be coincidence (maybe it's just the uncertainty of the world) but it seems to me this show (perhaps inadvertently) has caused an increase in a preparedness mindset in people whom I know that are fans.

Have any of you seen changes like this?


----------



## Illini Warrior

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Do you think this show has impacted preparedness/readiness culture?
> 
> I used to be an avid fan until my cable company dropped AMC after season 7, but many here at the hospital still follow it and I keep up with the show that way. The reason I ask is during the show's run, I have heard people who watch the show that otherwise were not "gun people" start talking about buying one, getting training and carrying. I have seen people who have never took an interest in gardening or food preserving, start canning and freezing food. It could be coincidence (maybe it's just the uncertainty of the world) but it seems to me this show (perhaps inadvertently) has caused an increase in a preparedness mindset in people whom I know that are fans.
> 
> Have any of you seen changes like this?


I think it feeds into the younger gamers and gets their warped idea of prepping involved - like most of the apocalypse movies - the interest is OK as long as they get reality eventually involved >>>> the "I'll go to the Mall or Cosco" crowd isn't helping anything ....


----------



## Deebo

Denton said:


> Sure. Until she tells us to look at the flowers.


----------



## Hemi45

Denton said:


> Sure. Until she tells us to look at the flowers.


Yeah but tough times demand tough decisions.


----------

